# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) >  بانک اطلاعاتی با حجم زیاد اطلاعات

## par_parvaz

با سلام
من  یک جدول با 40 فیلد اطلاعاتی و حدود 5 میلیون رکورد دارم. زمان اجرای Query استفاده زیادی از RAM میشود و درایو C ( درایو نصب SQl ) را اشغال می کند. سپس Query پیام میدهد که با حجم کم روبرو شده است.
خواهش میکنم راهنمایی کنید چه باید کرد.   
همچنین سیستم من 16GB رم دارد و MAX RAM  را تا 13500 تعریف کرده ام.

----------


## majjjj

سلام 
16 گیگ رم بد نیست مگه شما تو کوئری چی مینویسی که اینقدر رم اشغال میکنه

----------


## Parseinfo

این بستگی به جدول - کلید اصلی - ایندکس ها و نوع Select شما داره.

----------

